# Acetyl L-Carnitine and L-Tyrosine



## spasword (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,
I'm currently taking L-Tyrosine in the morning 30-60mins before breakfast and am also starting to take Acetyl L-Carnitine. would it be ok to take the Acetyl L-Carnitine at the same time as the L-Tyrosine or should I take the Acetyl L-Carnitine later on (perhaps after breakfast)?

Thanks


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Make sense. Alcar I usually in HCL form so it is recommended to take it after meals.

Sounds like a good combo though, share your experience please.


----------



## spasword (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.
The alcar I'm taking says HCI not HCL, not sure if that makes a difference (Now foods brand)
So far I've been taking 1500-2000mg of Tyrosine in the morning but haven't really been feeling any different. Might consider taking 2000mg twice a day to see if that helps.
Haven't been taking alcar for very long, have tried 500-1000mg in the morning but again haven't really noticed much difference.


----------



## tweedyrat (Jan 8, 2011)

I just herd about Tyrosine the other day and was wondering about it. Do you just buy it at a regular health food store?


----------



## db4805 (Dec 27, 2010)

You can buy it at GNC
or you can get it a little cheaper at http://www.vitacost.com/


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

spasword said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> The alcar I'm taking says HCI not HCL, not sure if that makes a difference (Now foods brand)
> So far I've been taking 1500-2000mg of Tyrosine in the morning but haven't really been feeling any different. Might consider taking 2000mg twice a day to see if that helps.
> Haven't been taking alcar for very long, have tried 500-1000mg in the morning but again haven't really noticed much difference.


How is your diet?

I have posted many articles about supplements etc. and realized later that what I eat is the most important part and supplements are just supplements.


----------



## spasword (Feb 16, 2011)

My diet is fairly balanced - I try to get a good balance of nutrients (though I've seemingly been lacking fibre over the last couple of months).


----------

